# American Motorbike Ride City of Orange ,CA.



## oddball (Mar 14, 2019)

7th annual motorbike/antique bicycle ride to Model A car show and pancake breakfast at Hart Park Sun. March 24th City of Orange .Meet 9am in parking lot at end of Lawson Way just past E. Memory Ln, right off 22 fwy. See you there.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 21, 2019)

just curious   who,s planning on showing up to ride...   or how many people might be there for the  ride... thank you


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 21, 2019)

My wife and I should be there.  If you info vintage cars or Hotrods, it is cool to go. You can also get a pancake breakfast with the model A club 7.00

It usually a smaller group about 10-15 riders.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 22, 2019)

ok cool.... just the way i like....  it see you all there


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2019)

I believe the theme is early motorbikes, right? Just double checking.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah motorbikes.  Or pre 36 ladies bicycles


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2019)

What time is everyone showing up?

Edit. Missed it.9am


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 22, 2019)

So I couldn't bring my panther or challenger?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2019)

From what I understand, Cliff is hoping for bikes from the same period as the car show, or older. I rode my '15 Reading to the last Model A show up in Sierra Madre a few months ago.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 22, 2019)

Okay, we won't be attending then!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2019)

Looks like the weather should be perfect.


----------



## ssum2 (Mar 24, 2019)

Wish I could had made the ride


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2019)

The annual American Motorbike ride and Model A Club, Pancake Breakfast, was a rousing success.
It seemed like a good time was had by all.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2019)

@oddball ‘s steering wheel Dayton was definitely a point of public interest.
Great day for a bike ride with like minded enthusiasts.


----------



## oddball (Mar 24, 2019)

Always a good time, thank you Marty for posting the photos, and thank you all for coming!!


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey Cliff.  Thanks for the photos.  We had to leave early as we had another ride in Santa Monica as well.   Hopefully the ride dates don’t get messed up again next year.


----------

